# how much boost is your 2.0 pushing?



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 1994 jetta 2.0 nd put a turbo kit on it over the summer. Its the kinetics kit and i got the front mount and alll the fuel ****, and the thicker head gasket. Right now im running 12psi nd was wondering what other people have theres set at. thanks


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (jettamkIII2.0t)*

With proper fueling and timing maps, you can run 20 psi with stacked gaskets. You just have to be absolutely sure your tune is good, and that you have a decent intercooler and turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (jettamkIII2.0t)*

Me 19 ish......
that's it for the 440 software and injectors


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (Salsa GTI)*

yea i have the 440cc injectors nd the software came with the turbo kit from kinetics.


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (Salsa GTI)*

hey i was just wondering how much whp your 2.0 is pushing. I got mine put on the dyno nd it was 186 whp nd 225 wtp but that was only at 8psi


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

12~13psi around town and hwy...then hit the switch and 18~20psi for FUN


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

whats the hp


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*

ah something i can be included in, right now im at 8 on stock head gasket. looking 2 hit the track on thurs 2 see what kinda time i get hadn't dynoed yet hopefully soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_whats the hp
no clue


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (96VDubbin)*

let me know what time you run. thanks


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*

no prob been awhile since ive been last time was when the car was n/a hopefully i can get a good launch. btw on ur dyno what rpm did they stop at and any chance u can post it somewhere or email it???


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (96VDubbin)*

9 psi.Stock head gasket.Intercooled on g60 managment.Hittin the track tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

10 psi, on stock compresion for 3 years now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

16psi w/c2 shim.


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

10psi with c2 30lb software stock compression


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

any guesstimate on an 8v running a t3super60 on atp software, 8 psi would make?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, I like this topic... If i may, if you say how much boost you are running, please say your whp & tq numbers too.
thanks.
186whp and 225wtp? on 8psi? thats not bad.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_Wow, I like this topic... If i may, if you say how much boost you are running, please say your whp & tq numbers too.
thanks.
186whp and 225wtp? on 8psi? thats not bad.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 yea but that was only at 8 psi. I had it tuned and put new plugs in it nd now im running 18psi. haddent had it on the dyno yet but i hope ill get 250whp


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*

you should


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

hey jw what all you have done and the psi your running it at?


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_any guesstimate on an 8v running a t3super60 on atp software, 8 psi would make?

depending on what injectors, if you have an intercooler or not....id say around 150-160ish


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

The only thing that confuses me is exactly how fast 250whp is in a turbo Mk3 8v... Like what could you compare it to? Would the car be able to go up against some muscle?


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

i raced a 20th GTI that had a chip turbo back exhaust and nj75 valve and i won by like 5 car lengths and we started at 40mph and went to 120mph. And i smoked a mustang gt with exhaust nd pullys. haha it wasnt even close










_Modified by jettamkIII2.0t at 4:50 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_i raced a 20th GTI that had a chip turbo back exhaust and nj75 valve and i won by like 5 car lengths and we started at 40mph and went to 120mph. And i smoked a mustang gt with exhaust nd pullys. haha it wasnt even close









_Modified by jettamkIII2.0t at 4:50 PM 2-21-2008_

Wow. And a stang? Was it one of the 6 cylinders or 8 cylinders? ( I think they make 8 cylinders







)


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_i raced a 20th GTI that had a chip turbo back exhaust and nj75 valve and i won by like 5 car lengths and we started at 40mph and went to 120mph. And i smoked a mustang gt with exhaust nd pullys. haha it wasnt even close









_Modified by jettamkIII2.0t at 4:50 PM 2-21-2008_
sounds about right







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

it was a 302 v8







they r slow. my stock 1.8t with a cold air intake kept up with one haha


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_it was a 302 v8







they r slow. my stock 1.8t with a cold air intake kept up with one haha

Lol. Well in that case, what cars do pose a threat?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_
Lol. Well in that case, what cars do pose a threat?

VR6 Turbos..


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
VR6 Turbos..









Lmao. True.
But I meant non VW cars


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

eclipse GST i raced one with a full 3 inch exhaust, cold air intake, nd a boost controller at 17psi. They r stock 12psi and have 200hp. its a 2.0 16valve. I had three people in my car includng me nd he had two and it was basicaly a tie. He pulled on me from like 40 to 80mph and the i pulled on him from like 80 to 120 so it evened out. But that was when i was at 12psi. I usually run 12 daily and 16 to 18psi when i need it.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

I don't know why people always say mustangs are slow. They're not THAT slow. 
Also, it's hard to say how fast it is compared to other cars, 'cause it depends on the situation. With a FWD car, you can have tons of power and not be able to put it down, so trying to go up against stangs and other RWD cars off the line is difficult, even with 300+ WHP ... I have 300 whp and I had trouble with a chipped MK4 Golf 1.8T (TT225 motor), because the thing just rockets off the line in 1st and 2nd, while I'm sitting there spinning. It's hard to modulate the power when it's a peaky power curve (big turbo). But when I go against people from a top of 2nd roll, or 3rd, then I'm gone ...
So I'd say, with 250 whp in a MK3, you can have a lot of fun on the street, especially from a roll. But you'll have trouble leaving lights, unless you're really good with your clutch and throttle ...










_Modified by Agtronic at 11:25 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

yea im having alot of fun on the streets. And yea 18psi and a 2.0 trans doesnt mix . The gears r to short i roast 1st 2nd and a little bit of third till i hook up completly. So yea of the line isnt so good but from 40 or 50mph its all over.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_yea im having alot of fun on the streets. And yea 18psi and a 2.0 trans doesnt mix . The gears r to short i roast 1st 2nd and a little bit of third till i hook up completly. So yea of the line isnt so good but from 40 or 50mph its all over.
get an ebc and limit the boost gain...you'll get SOME traction in 2nd


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

What does that cost?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_What does that cost?
depends on which one u get


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

If your car is running 250 whp then your main competition will be:
Stock versions of Supra TT, 300zx TT, 3000GT, Camaro Z28, Lt1 versions of Corvettes
Modified versions of WRX, SRT4, Cobalt SS, Turbo DSMs and all the basic 4 and 6 cylinders that WERE NA and upgraded to turbo.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_If your car is running 250 whp then your main competition will be:
Stock versions of Supra TT, 300zx TT, 3000GT, Camaro Z28, Lt1 versions of Corvettes
Modified versions of WRX, SRT4, Cobalt SS, Turbo DSMs and all the basic 4 and 6 cylinders that WERE NA and upgraded to turbo.

Now what about the stock versions (or stock with exhaust) of Evos, SRT4s, and WRXs? They cant keep up?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

At the wheels:
WRX 170 max
STI 220 max
EVO 235 max
srt4 235 max
Cob SS 215 max
In all reality these cars simple came from the factory with an intercooler and turbo and for lazy ****ing people who have money they buy them. And those **** think they are cool for that reason. 
So hype gets built around what great cars they are... and sme are fine but in all reality no better. In fact we are running with half the valves and able to create more power at a quarter the cost.
Buy a MK3 Jetta $3000... build a kit intercooled $1500-2000 That's 5K and you got style, speed and the satisfaction that you STILL drive an 8v!


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_At the wheels:
WRX 170 max
STI 220 max
EVO 235 max
srt4 235 max
Cob SS 215 max
In all reality these cars simple came from the factory with an intercooler and turbo and for lazy ****ing people who have money they buy them. And those **** think they are cool for that reason. 
So hype gets built around what great cars they are... and sme are fine but in all reality no better. In fact we are running with half the valves and able to create more power at a quarter the cost.
Buy a MK3 Jetta $3000... build a kit intercooled $1500-2000 That's 5K and you got style, speed and the satisfaction that you STILL drive an 8v!










True. Good Point.
I guess the only true advantage they have is AWD.








MK3s are lighter right?
Well, we'll soon see what kind of numbers I will get on the dyno. But that probably wont be for a month or so, everything has to break in.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Heck I'm not doggin other cars... really I love them... I have a Z32 300zx with a MK4 Supra Single Turbo engine going in it... You can't build an 8v that fast BUT different cars have different purpose.
If these engines can eventually find themselves in the 400whp range I will be beyond satisfied. 
I imagine that would take alot of PSI and Nitrous though.... Might not be a manageable car


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_Heck I'm not doggin other cars... really I love them... I have a Z32 300zx with a MK4 Supra Single Turbo engine going in it... You can't build an 8v that fast BUT different cars have different purpose.
If these engines can eventually find themselves in the 400whp range I will be beyond satisfied. 
I imagine that would take alot of PSI and Nitrous though.... Might not be a manageable car

Well theres always the 16vt. You might be able to get close with a 8v with alot of work and $$$. Might not be worth it but it would surely be one of a kind and F-in fast.


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

you could go vr6 turbo. You cold prolly get close to 550whp with alot of cash. But it would fly.


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*

yea trans just went out. Guess it couldnt handel the hp. Anyone have any suggestions on what i should do.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_yea trans just went out. Guess it couldnt handel the hp. Anyone have any suggestions on what i should do.









Either drop a 02A in it with a quaife or drop a 020 with a quaife.
See the resemblance?
lol.
02A FTW.


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

i have a 97 jetta, last year i ran 24-25psi all the time when ever i took the car out, on that psi i made 323whp and 291ft.. on stock ecu w/ c2 chip and a super afc. took the car to the track on slicks, car went [email protected] w/a 2.0 60ft. on a open o2a diff..


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2SLoWGTI* »_i have a 97 jetta, last year i ran 24-25psi all the time when ever i took the car out, on that psi i made 323whp and 291ft.. on stock ecu w/ c2 chip and a super afc. took the car to the track on slicks, car went [email protected] w/a 2.0 60ft. on a open o2a diff..

Woah








Im only running 5 Psi. It will be 15 Psi before ya know it. 5 Psi is such a tease.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2SLoWGTI* »_i have a 97 jetta, last year i ran 24-25psi all the time when ever i took the car out, on that psi i made 323whp and 291ft.. on stock ecu w/ c2 chip and a super afc. took the car to the track on slicks, car went [email protected] w/a 2.0 60ft. on a open o2a diff..

If thats the case.. those are awsome WHP #'s and ET's for a 2.0L http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dor0ReIXDXs 
this is a ****ty video but u guys get the point


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
and this is a old video when i made 304 in the begining of the year on 15psi.. thanks to urogolf he made the video lol


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_If your car is running 250 whp then your main competition will be:
Stock versions of Supra TT, 300zx TT, 3000GT, Camaro Z28, Lt1 versions of Corvettes
Modified versions of WRX, SRT4, Cobalt SS, Turbo DSMs and all the basic 4 and 6 cylinders that WERE NA and upgraded to turbo.

uh... i destroyed a brand new 350z in my car. 201whp 216 torque at 10 psi


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_At the wheels:
WRX 170 max
STI 220 max
EVO 235 max
srt4 235 max
Cob SS 215 max
In all reality these cars simple came from the factory with an intercooler and turbo and for lazy ****ing people who have money they buy them. And those **** think they are cool for that reason. 
So hype gets built around what great cars they are... and sme are fine but in all reality no better. In fact we are running with half the valves and able to create more power at a quarter the cost.
Buy a MK3 Jetta $3000... build a kit intercooled $1500-2000 That's 5K and you got style, speed and the satisfaction that you STILL drive an 8v!










I've personally never seen an STI dyno less than 245whp on dyno jet and 260whp on dynapack.... Evo's are usually in the same area...170whp wrx seems about right... 
just my experience....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I've personally never seen an STI dyno less than 245whp on dyno jet and 260whp on dynapack.... Evo's are usually in the same area...170whp wrx seems about right... 
just my experience....

Just a half hour ago......
Suprise the owner of a new Cobra Mustang
I was riding next to him in 4th at 70 till he jumped on it and let loose with the supercharged engine.......I pulled right up on him at the top of 4th
and next to him in 5th....we let off....after slowing down he asked if my car was stock....I gave him the lowdown....he said he just dyno's 470 at the wheels....I informed him my car weighs 2550 with me in it . he said his car was closer to 4000 pounds.....
AH the advantage ofa lighter car wins again.....
I realy like the new cobra mustangs verry nice looking car. sounded great nice exaust note and supercharger whine...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im in the 18 psi area at all times


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

o o o ... i gotta get to work and get mine done. im pumped


----------



## speedybunny2 (Nov 13, 2007)

running 12psi stock compression on obd1 aba 
hoping to be at 200 hp


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (speedybunny2)*

I've beating a g35(with mods),crx with a b16a,300zx tt,adn tonight a wrx sti for about 80(highway pull)
9psi in a MKII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_I've beating a g35(with mods),crx with a b16a,300zx tt,adn tonight a wrx sti for about 80(highway pull)
9psi in a MKII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hate you...for living in FL.
But I will be there in a few years....
the mustang cobra was the fastest car so far..judging by it's preformance it will crush a ZO6 vette with no problem.
a new mustang GT tried today in Allentown......
HE was proven to be wrong...verry verry wrong


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

hahah.ya right now i have a very slight leak somewhere.only getting around 7-8 psi


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
a new mustang GT tried today in Allentown......
HE was proven to be wrong...verry verry wrong









raced one last week in my MKIII VR and got him by half a car on a 3rd gear pull. gotta love those long gears... i was rather suprised but now i know i can destroy him in the jetta (MKII 2.0t)
its all about the weght. curb weight on a mustang is 3500 i don't know what its actual weight is with driver but i weighed the VR at the track today and it was 2800 w/ me in it. 2620 without driver.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
I hate you...for living in FL.
But I will be there in a few years....


what happened to a couple of months?hell by the time you get here i'll have my drift beetle done


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_
what happened to a couple of months?hell by the time you get here i'll have my drift beetle done


My wifes fear of hiricanes has slowed the ETA for the moment.....
and some other nonscence that needs taking care of first...
but I will be there


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

ya well know once i call up bbm and get my stuff i'll crank it up to 10psi maybe


----------



## missing the prix (Mar 25, 2006)

i run 20lbs on atp stage2 kit with c2 software low compression n ARP headstuds..i want to dyno the car boogies..


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (missing the prix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *missing the prix* »_i run 20lbs on atp stage2 kit with c2 software low compression n ARP headstuds..i want to dyno the car boogies..

What numbers did you get?
Are you running meth? What about a new fuel pump?
20psi sounds like alot - Is it stock internals also?


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (jettamkIII2.0t)*

5 years, 60k+ later, still running strong at 15psi.
junkyard setup: saab turbo (t3 45trim/.48hot, turbo diesel manifold, viggen fmic, g60 injectors @ 4bar and self-tuned chip.
dyno at 11psi and 14psi









[email protected], 2.1 60'


_Modified by LZ7J at 2:24 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (LZ7J)*

the 13.2 thats in ur sig was n what car??and with the setup u have listed


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (96VDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96VDubbin* »_the 13.2 thats in ur sig was n what car??and with the setup u have listed
thats not in his sig...he doesnt have a sig...the sigs are seperated from the rest of the post with a ____________ <<line...so in other words he ran that with the setup he posted above


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (the_q_jet)*

sorry left my reading glasses home






















anyway pretty good time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was supposed to make the track last wk but got rained out


_Modified by 96VDubbin at 2:41 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: how much boost is your 2.0 pushing? (96VDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96VDubbin* »_the 13.2 thats in ur sig was n what car??and with the setup u have listed

in a mk2 4dr golf /w bfg 225 drag radials
boost was around 17-18psi (creeped)


----------



## missing the prix (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

stock internals stock fuel pump no meth 20lbs


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (missing the prix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *missing the prix* »_stock internals stock fuel pump no meth 20lbs

Is that safe?


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2SLoWGTI* »_i have a 97 jetta, last year i ran 24-25psi all the time when ever i took the car out, on that psi i made 323whp and 291ft.. on stock ecu w/ c2 chip and a super afc. took the car to the track on slicks, car went [email protected] w/a 2.0 60ft. on a open o2a diff..

what kind of internals were you running... any head work? also what trim turbo?
i currently have a arias 9.5:1 forged, double stack gasket, 5angle valve job, 260cam, c2 440cc software... lookin' for 21daily 25-28on race gas.. oh and a 020 w. quiaffe
just scratched my cylinder wall (don't ask how







) and waiting on my new block to be honed and boiled... 
Anyone have any broken axle stories?


----------



## missing the prix (Mar 25, 2006)

_Modified by missing the prix at 7:07 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_
Is that safe?

Sure it's safe if the AFR looks good, and the compression is lowered. I am currently running the stock MK3 pump in my car and making 300 whp with it, but I think this is pretty much the limit. My AFR is always below 12.0 under boost.


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

hey salsa... i think i've asked you before but i've forgotten.. 
what internal work do you have done?
~


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (easy-dubs-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy-dubs-it* »_hey salsa... i think i've asked you before but i've forgotten.. 
what internal work do you have done?
~


In the block..........None.........
none at all..............
OBD1 head AT 270 cam at -2 deg..
home done port match job and hand laped the valves new valve seals stacked victor Rienz gasgets and arp head studs..
lower end is stock at 27,000 miles....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (easy-dubs-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy-dubs-it* »_
what kind of internals were you running... any head work? also what trim turbo?
i currently have a arias 9.5:1 forged, double stack gasket, 5angle valve job, 260cam, c2 440cc software... lookin' for 21daily 25-28on race gas.. oh and a 020 w. quiaffe
just scratched my cylinder wall (don't ask how







) and waiting on my new block to be honed and boiled... 
Anyone have any broken axle stories? 


you wont be able to run that high on 440 injectors and that software.
you will need to run an FMU....(oh hell no) or some other silly stuff for that to happen...or get a custom 550cc tune from jeff......
it will go lean over 20psi......


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

you wont be able to run that high on 440 injectors and that software.
you will need to run an FMU....(oh hell no) or some other silly stuff for that to happen...or get a custom 550cc tune from jeff......
it will go lean over 20psi......









good to know... thanks.. do you know what the cc flow would be if i bumped it up from a 3bar to a 4bar fpr?
~


_Modified by easy-dubs-it at 10:11 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (easy-dubs-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy-dubs-it* »_
good to know... thanks.. do you know what the cc flow would be if i bumped it up from a 3bar to a 4bar fpr?
~

_Modified by easy-dubs-it at 10:11 AM 3-6-2008_

you can do it with a 4 bar and a Super AFC.....
4 bar by itself causes it to be super rich at anything but high boost full throttle......9 to one ish isf i rember correctly...
not sure what the flow rate is at that pressure...IM Jeff at C2


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

F2 = (�ãP2/�ãP1) x F1
F2 = New flow rate (lbs/hour or cc/min)
F1 = Old flow rate (lbs/hr or cc/min)
P2 = New Pressure
P1 = Old Pressure
this from usrt
with 440s and a 4bar it would be equal to 585.20cc/min


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_
with 440s and a 4bar it would be equal to 585.20cc/min

NOPE.
This is a hydraulics 101.
new flow = sqrt(new pressure/old pressure) * old flow
Pressure is measured ABSOLUTE.
so:
440's will flow roughly 492cc/min at 4bar fuel pressure.

-Jeff


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

you wont be able to run that high on 440 injectors and that software.

 
No problem on Ko3 turbo.








-Jeff


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_ 
No problem on Ko3 turbo.








-Jeff
 
.....LOL ............
That's not a turbo and you know it.......


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

84 rabbit 409hp/540tq to the wheels. 11-1 compression 25 psi and alot of headwork. Stock pistons and scat rods shift at 8500. oh yeah 112 octane race fuel every day only 6 bucks a gallon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (missing the prix)*










Dyno from Sept. 11th 2007
19psi..boost only.
We had a few issues with the car while on the dyno. Fuel pump wasn`t holding pressure and keep leaning the car out, in turn it was blistering the porcelin off of the plugs. Had the same issues the whole way home. 
That night swapped the pump for a freshy, Pulled the brk7e`s in exchange for bkr8eix`s. Went out for a ride, it was like night and day on the same boost levels. (19psi) Went out for another ride..... turned on the Meth (1-60cc nozzle per runner) and cranked the boost to 23psi. Walked a Modded GTO from 40mph. Never got back to the dyno, So I dont have solid numbers. Best guess is 340+whp. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:59 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (JakRabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakRabit* »_84 rabbit 409hp/540tq to the wheels. 11-1 compression 25 psi and alot of headwork. Stock pistons and scat rods shift at 8500. oh yeah 112 octane race fuel every day only 6 bucks a gallon.
shame that reg gas cost close to as much!


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (easy-dubs-it)*

T3 super 60, 11lbs on stock compression http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboLover3 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Reflex Tuning)*

I had no idea you could get these numbers out of 2.0







It's making me even more excited about my project which I hope to boosted in the future.


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

84 rabbit 2.0L 8v with a gt30r and premium gas from the pump. i am pushing 29psi and i am ok on my current tune.
race gas and 1000 cc injectors maybe 42-45psi. 

84 rabbit
9a block 83.5mm wiseco pistons 8.75:1, pauter chromoly race rods, cyro treated crank and knife edged, cometic 0.074 head gasket, p&p xflow head, 272/272 cam, hydro lifters, techtonic springs, 7mm stainless valves, short ram intake, 75mm BBK trottle body, greddy type-s BOV, garrett gt30r turbo, tial 38mm WG, oil cooler, greddy profec b, apex-i timer, quaiffe diff, agb trans, STOCK axles(only broke 2 so far), 24.5x8x15 MT slicks, roll cage, corrado front brakes, MoTeC M4 management, MSD digital 4 plus ignition, 4 denso coils, NGK stage 11 racing plugs, stock fuel pump, PUMP GAS. last year with a cracked non-xflow head and 22 psi, i went 12.18 at 109mph. waiting to see what she does this year with the head and cam swap.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Dyno from Sept. 11th 2007
19psi..boost only.
We had a few issues with the car while on the dyno. Fuel pump wasn`t holding pressure and keep leaning the car out, in turn it was blistering the porcelin off of the plugs. Had the same issues the whole way home. 
That night swapped the pump for a freshy, Pulled the brk7e`s in exchange for bkr8eix`s. Went out for a ride, it was like night and day on the same boost levels. (19psi) Went out for another ride..... turned on the Meth (1-60cc nozzle per runner) and cranked the boost to 23psi. Walked a Modded GTO from 40mph. Never got back to the dyno, So I dont have solid numbers. Best guess is 340+whp. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:59 AM 3-7-2008_

what are the specs of your setup?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
what are the specs of your setup?
kinetic stg2 kit...


_Quote, originally posted by *SelfMade* »_ABA OBD-1 Block w/ 9:1 JE pistons 
-Stock Re-con`d Rods & Crank
-ARP Head/Main Studs and Rod bolts
-OBD-2 8v X-flow head. 1mm OS valves 5-angle valve grind 
-Kinetic 8v Cast manifold w/ external gate
-Tial 38mm wastegate w/ Stainless open dumptube
-t3/t04e Coldside 50trim .60a/r Hotside .48 a/r stage-3 wheel
-268/260 TT FI Cam
-Volkstech Short Runner 
-42lb injectors on Ross rail. Areomotive FPR w/ gauge
-C2 42lb/3bar File (newest update)
-2.5" downpipe w/ reroute welded shut
-2.5" TT Catback w/ Testpipe
-Walbro fuel pump
-NGK bkr8eix plugs 
-Kinetic FMIC for Mk3 Chassis w/ Turbo to IC pipe
-Custom Stainless IC outlet to SRI boost tube


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

could i swap a vr6 trans in it cause my buddy crashed his 97 vr6 and is parting it out?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*

not unless you split it open and swap on a G60 bell housing.
So in other words....
No


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

do you know of any stronger tran i could swap in and from what car?


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

wait would a g60 trans work or no?


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*

g60 would work but there is a lil work involved n the swap


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (96VDubbin)*

like what fabing **** up or just alot of work?


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*

since all of you are 2.0 guys here what spark plugs do you guys run on you boosted set ups. and what kind of fueling are you running? im almost done with my project


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

5 Psi -> 10 Psi (Now)








Soon to be 15 Psi


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_since all of you are 2.0 guys here what spark plugs do you guys run on you boosted set ups. and what kind of fueling are you running? im almost done with my project

copper NGKs, i forget the part number. for fueling im running C2 42lb chip w. 42lb injectors. im at 12-13psi daily. no issues besides a slipping clutch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_since all of you are 2.0 guys here what spark plugs do you guys run on you boosted set ups. and what kind of fueling are you running? im almost done with my project

g60 management,ngk brke72 stock chip for now.(#30's and chip coming)


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

1000cc injectors, tec II engine management, porche twin turbo fuel pump,car ran a best 12.1 at 117 in vegas(high elevation) with the old setup.


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

I want to boost my 99.5 MK4 AEG 2.0
Is it worth it with 145K reading on the dash, what are some signs I can look for to see if she is even healthy enough.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (rweird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweird* »_
copper NGKs, i forget the part number. for fueling im running C2 42lb chip w. 42lb injectors. im at 12-13psi daily. no issues besides a slipping clutch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what kind of gap do you have on your plugs and 12-13 daily do you have lower compression or different internals?


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (phat8186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phat8186* »_I want to boost my 99.5 MK4 AEG 2.0
Is it worth it with 145K reading on the dash, what are some signs I can look for to see if she is even healthy enough.

do a compression test... if she reads within' the normal parameters across the board... BOOST AWAY!!!... 
~


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (easy-dubs-it)*

What would normal parameters be ?
So I know what to look for when I do my compression check


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_
what kind of gap do you have on your plugs and 12-13 daily do you have lower compression or different internals?

.022 on stock internals. 122k on the engine.


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (phat8186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phat8186* »_What would normal parameters be ?
So I know what to look for when I do my compression check

if you have a bentley or a haynes manual it'll say in there... 
~


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (easy-dubs-it)*

If I had either I would have looked it up myself.
I was looking to see if anyone on here would know, no biggy guess I'll just source it on my own


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (phat8186)*

looked it up for you man.. 
Compression pressure New 10 to 13 bar 
Wear limit 7.5 bar 
Maximum permissible difference between cylinders 3 bar 

good luck... let us know how it turns out.. 
~


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (rweird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweird* »_
.022 on stock internals. 122k on the engine.

you have to have a head spacer no? just raw block 10-1??







thats insane!!! i need some help with some knock im having i cant friken tell what it is i think its one of my plugs i have then gapped at .022 and im knocking a little ( side note still in the process of getting my fueling right im running really rich could this cause knock?)


_Modified by mveitenheimer at 2:33 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, now Im in business
15Psi.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

20~22psi


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

yesterday since it was so warm out and sunny, put the wheels on and went 16psi with the new 57trim for the first time








20-25psi w/ meth when ever I get around to installing it.
at 16psi it was a big difference then the 50 trim.


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

just got it on the dyno 205whp 225wtp at 12psi put in 270degree cam and upped the boost to 17psi not sure what its at now but hoping to get it on the dyno soon










_Modified by jettamkIII2.0t at 12:18 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## jettamkIII2.0t (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

yea i have that same knock nd you only can hear it in first gear then a little in second but i think its just something knocking agains something cause i have new bearings and rods but someone told me if you have alot of miles on the motor and the waterpump was never changed that sometimes it could make a knocking noise but im not sure i still have yet to find out what it is.


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

stock compression & c2 42lb 10psi with a topmount intercooler, 2.5" exhaust and a 42. 48. t3


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (jettamkIII2.0t)*

thats about right for numbers & 12PSI.
I did 217whp & 254ft-lbs on 14~15psi. now running 17psi.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_
you have to have a head spacer no? just raw block 10-1??







thats insane!!! i need some help with some knock im having i cant friken tell what it is i think its one of my plugs i have then gapped at .022 and im knocking a little ( side note still in the process of getting my fueling right im running really rich could this cause knock?)

_Modified by mveitenheimer at 2:33 AM 3-13-2008_

no spacer. bone stock engine. ran awesome. but on a side note...my turbo shaft snapped...


----------

